# Our Halloween Treat Pile



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Our give-out pile is taking over my living room!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wow! Do the kids get to pick?


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

looks like you give out some pretty fun stuff, ever have the same kids come back for seconds? I was going to try and go the candyless approch this year and hand out glow sticks instead. my husband thinks we'll get egged this year, hopefully not.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Man, that is one beautiful pile of goodies!!!!!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Everybody gets a glow bracelet and balloon (cool but very cheap stuff to provide). Only the little ones that are sobbing get plushies. And everyone get's candy.

I don't think we get many repeat kids because our yard ghouls move about and they never know when they'll get spooked. It's a good deterrent for repeat tots.

We got the balloons (2 gross = 288) and balloon sticks (two gross) for about $40 total. We buy them throughout the year to break up the cost.

The glow bracelets came from Target. 15 for $1. We bought 20 tubes of them. So that's 300 bracelets for $20.

We buy a dozen plushies from Oriental Trading throughout the year every other month or so for $12-$14/doz. Plus, friends, family and neighbors always donate some.

If you shop early and spread it out over the year, it's no biggie and the kids really love it.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Cassie7 said:


> If you shop early and spread it out over the year, it's no biggie and the kids really love it.


Most definitely!!! I start to buy my glow bracelets right after Halloween and stock up on non-food items because we usually get 250-300 kids. I already nearly $100 on candy alone a week before Halloween so stocking up on those things is a lot easier.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

You have some great stuff, the kids will love it. I too get the plushies for oriental trading and your right they are great for the crying tot'er


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

My BIL works for the company that makes the Airhead candies. He brings me boxes of this stuff for free each year. By the end of the night, I'm telling the TOTs to open their bags wide and I dump huge amounts into their bags.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That's a sweet arrangement Bauton!

Widowsbluff, what I really like about giving the plushies is the look of appreciation on the parents faces...after they dragged or carried their little ones kicking and screaming up to the porch and the kids are sobbing with tears streaming LOL


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Great idea for the stuffies (plushies) I never thought of that. Maybe it's just me but what bothers me is the parents who have to take a baby TOT. i am talking like under a yr. i don't see the reason for that unless the parents just to cheap to buy their own candy (which is a good point in my town).


----------

